# 3DMark06 Ergebnisse Online Speichern



## hardware_fanatiker (6. Januar 2011)

Soo, zu weihnachten agbs nen neuen pc und dann wollte ich jetzt mal HWboten. Jetzt habe ich dann mal 3DMark06 durchlaufen lassen, aber am Ende, wenn ich auf Submit score gehe, öffnet sich lediglich eine seite auf der eine 1x1 große gif grafik ist. Der Link ist Result

Kann nur ich das nicht richtig öffnen oder was läuft da falsch.


Edit:
Intressant: wenn ich den lölink so kürze das er nur noch http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15255356 heisst, funktioniert es.
Ähm und noch eine Frage: Irgendiw eist der Beispiel Screenshot auf hwbot kaputt. Deswegen die Frage: Was muss da alles drauf.


----------



## Moose83 (6. Januar 2011)

Drauf muss 2*CPU-Z, CPU und Memory. Und GPU-Z
Mit diesem Takt wirst du nix holen im Bot, da musst du schon 4,5GHz+ auf dem i7 haben.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (6. Januar 2011)

ja OCen ist geplant aber ist ja erstmal besser als garnichts


----------



## Moose83 (6. Januar 2011)

Stimmt, jede Submission gibts 0,1 Points


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (6. Januar 2011)

Deswege da hau ichs raus


----------



## Moose83 (6. Januar 2011)

Ne, aber im Ernst, da musst du noch ganz schön an der Taktschraube drehen, vorallem mit der Karte. Im Vantage kannst du mit weniger CPU Takt gut punkten, solange die GPU gut OC ist. Das selbe gilt für Ungine Heaven


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (6. Januar 2011)

jop, ma gucken was geht, mit dem noctua sollte es ja einigermaßen gehen.


----------



## Moose83 (6. Januar 2011)

4,5GHz wird schwierigDie meisten i7 wollen da schon viel Vcore,meiner 1,5V.


----------



## theLamer (6. Januar 2011)

Vor allem mit HT sind 4,5 GHz unter Luft schwer... außer du machst das Fenster auf und lässt runterkühlen


----------



## Lippokratis (6. Januar 2011)

Ich finde es erstmal schön, das du dich fürs benchen interessiert und damit auch noch unser Team unterstützen willst.

Du kannst auch mit weniger als 4,5 GHz Punkte holen im Bot. 4,2 GHz sollten ja relativ problemlos machbar sein und da gibt es schon schöne Punkte mit deiner Karte. Aber das wirst du schon hinbekommen


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (6. Januar 2011)

Ähm also ich ahbe jetzt mal geuppt und er sagt mir:


> Bei Ihrem Ergebnis sind die folgenden Probleme aufgetreten, es wird daher nicht angezeigt (beispielsweise in Ranglisten).: Der Grafiktreiber wurde nicht akzeptiert


Also ich habe zurzeit den Treiber der Installations-CD drauf und er müsste doch eigentlich problemlos laufen oder?

Ich habe jetzt 10768 Punkte, das is nen bisschen wenig, ich glaube das liegt an den cpu tests , da habe ich immer nur so 1 FPS, warum?

Ausserdem zeigt er mir das mein RAM nur bei 667 MHz läuf, warum ?


----------



## Lippokratis (6. Januar 2011)

Die Meldung kommt wohl beim hochladen des Ergebnisses bei Futuremark? Da werden nicht alle Treiber akzeptiert. Nimm einfach mal den neusten WHQL Treiber von der nvidia Seite.

Das RAM Problem ist, das der Uncoretakt (Nb Freq bei CPU-Z Memory) der muss 2x so hoch sein wie der RAM, als wenn du deinen 2000er RAM(1000 real) ausfahren willst, brauchst du einen Uncoretakt von mind. 4000 MHz.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (6. Januar 2011)

also läuft mein RAM zurzeit bei 667 mhz oder bei 1333 MHz wenn man mal nach den Taktraten gehen würde, die ebworben werden ?


----------



## Lippokratis (6. Januar 2011)

DDR3-1333 was real nur 667MHz sind. Die reale Taktrate zeigt immer CPU-Z an. Dein DDR3-2000 sind dann real 1000MHz.


----------



## Moose83 (6. Januar 2011)

Wie Lippo schon sagt, für die 2000MHz brauchst du einen Uncore von 4000 und musst dabei die QPI Voltage erhöhen, sonnst schafft deine CPU das nichtFang mal am Besten hier mit an: 			 			 			[How-To] Intel Core i7 (Bloomfield) Overclocking


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (6. Januar 2011)

jop, das hatte ich mir schonal zu gemüte geführt


----------



## Moose83 (6. Januar 2011)

Dann, do it


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (6. Januar 2011)

ich denke mal samstag wird einmal durch geoOC't und gebencht. Immerhin habe ich schon alle punktebringenden Benchs drauf, war auch ne Downloadorgie


----------



## Blechdesigner (6. Januar 2011)

Mal eine Frage nebenbei, wieviel aktive Kerne Zeigt dir CPU-Z(unten rechts) eigtl. an?
Dein CPU Score fällt trotz default(Standard)-Takt sehr gering aus, das würde zusätzlich noch das Ausbremsen der Grafik-Scores(SM2/SM3) erklären.

*Edit:*
Hier mal zum Vergleich ein AMD AthlonII X4 @ 3GHz + 8800GT-512MB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moose83 (6. Januar 2011)

Kümmer dich erst mal nur um den i7, bis du das Maximum erreicht hast und dann legste los. Ich benche mit WaKü immer dann, wenns schön kalt ist draußen, da gehen meistens 200MHz mehr, aber diese WE wird warm


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (6. Januar 2011)

also bei mir werden 4 kerne 8 threads angezeigt. aber nur der halbe qpi link den ich im bios eingestellt habe. und auf die grafiktreiber kommen auch mit der neuesten version von pcgh nicht klar ?


----------



## Moose83 (6. Januar 2011)

QPI ist genauso wie mit dem Ram


----------



## Blechdesigner (6. Januar 2011)

Ich würde mal im Bios die Default-Settings laden, alles unangetastet lassen und nochmal einen Run durch den Benchmark machen.
Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn dann ein höherer Score zum Vorschein kommt 

Welcher Treiber ist den aktuell für die Grafikkarte installiert? Der 263.09?


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (6. Januar 2011)

ja. Wie defaulte ich denn alles?

also 3d mark 11 akzeptiert die Grafiktreiber.


----------



## Blechdesigner (6. Januar 2011)

Neustart -> Bios besuchen([Entf] drücken) -> im Bios gibt's auf dem Hauptfenster schon eine Option "Load Default Setting"(<-mehr o. weniger sollte sie lauten) -> dann auf speichern, fertig 

(so, ich muss jetzt leider in die Heia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der frühe Morgen ruft)


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (6. Januar 2011)

ok, das versuch ich mal, jetzt aber erstmal schlafen


----------

